# Help with Lab Tests



## cardfan7920 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have had may typical Thyroid symptoms for quite a while and have some nodules that are being followed via ultrasound. I simply can't lose more than 5 pounds no matter what I do, I feel sluggish most of the time and I am very sensitive to the cold. I keep being told everything is good and that my metabolism is just slowing down since I am getting "older". If that is the case, I guess I will just have to learn to live with my new normal and keep trying things to feel better. I was tired of only having the TSH run so I just had a more comprehensive panel of test run and below are the results. Does anything stick out to anyone as something I need to address with my doctor? Thanks for any assistance!




 FREE T4 INDEX (T7)



2.1
Aug 2018

 
Range: 1.4-3.8




 T3 REVERSE, LC/MS/MS
(ng/dL)



13
Aug 2018

 
Range: 8-25




 T3 UPTAKE
(%)



33
Aug 2018

 
Range: 22-35




 T3, FREE
(pg/mL)



2.8
Aug 2018

 
Range: 2.3-4.2




 T3, TOTAL
(ng/dL)



110
Aug 2018

 
Range: 76-181




 T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL
(mcg/dL)



6.5
Aug 2018

 
Range: 5.1-11.9




 T4, FREE
(ng/dL)



1.1
Aug 2018

 
Range: 0.8-1.8




 THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES
(IU/mL)



<1
Aug 2018

 
Range: < OR = 1




 THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES
(IU/mL)



18
Aug 2018

 
Range: <9




 TSH
(mIU/L)



1.88
Aug 2018


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You have TPO so it's autoimmune - low grade and if you clean up your diet and limit stress( yeah right) the antibodies could get lower.

Do you by chance consume a specific food or beverage in large quantities?

Your FT-4 and FT-3 are both in hypo range for most. You could try diet and lifestyle adjustments and retest or ask for low dose levothyroxine trial - say 50mcg daily and retest in 6 weeks.

You might also consider testing Vit D and B-12 along with Ferritin levels ( be sure to note where in your cycle you have this lab run). Those levels should all be in 3/4 range which makes supplementing levothyroxine easier to adjust to.


----------



## cardfan7920 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!

I had my Vitamin D tested in May and it is low. It was 21ng/mL with the range being <31ng/mL. I have been taking 50000 units per week to help.

I also had my Vitamin B-12 tested less than a year ago and it seemed to be okay. It was 558 pg/mL with a range of 211-946 pg/mL.

I probably need to have my ferritin tested again. The last time it was tested was about 4 years ago and it was 34 ng/mL with a range of 6.24-137 ng/mL

I haven't eaten anything crazy from a diet perspective but do try to follow a lower carb/lower sugar diet.

Do you still think it makes sense to request the 6 week trial??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Absolutely - let me warn you that those posting here that are low on D, Ferritin and B-12 comment more about difficulties adjusting.

You should address your Ferritin and it will go up and down with monthly cycles.\\It took me 12 weeks on 50K IU weekly to get to decent levels and 5K IU daily to maintain. You should supplement post 50K IU prescribed dosage to the 5K IU daily and retest in 3 months to make sure you are maintaining.


----------

